# VW B6 Passat 4 Motion Wagon E Brake problems



## Rider51 (May 8, 2014)

2007 Passat wagon 4 Motion, emergency brake issue
i had an emergency brake fail, replaced the electronic brake actuator, expensive!
then it failed again I have let it go as it did not cause any other problems, one light in the cluster on.
now the E brake switch is blinking all of the time and when driving it is also beeping, not much fun.
i have purchased a Ross-Tech scan tool so I can diagnose and be able to work the electronics and computers, i have not received it yet.
looking on line it looks like there are problems with the E brake switch.
any advice as to where to start?
where can i purchase parts reasonably?
any help and advice is much appreciated!


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

Before we get into the particulars, how did you even go about replacing the first parking brake motor without having VCDS already?


----------



## Rider51 (May 8, 2014)

Thy_Harrowing said:


> Before we get into the particulars, how did you even go about replacing the first parking brake motor without having VCDS already?


there are work arounds where you can power the contacts of the servo, to retract the servo motor. works fine. not sure where i found it on line


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

Interesting. My understanding, however, is that screwing with the EPB without using the proper control module through VCDS is a sure-fire way to mess up either the EPB itself or the module. My first piece of advice would be to pull all codes you can with VCDS and post them up and do some research on them if you haven't already. Unless those codes give something solid to go on and send you in a different direction as far as what is going on then I'd say you probably will want to replace the EPB motors again and do it using Ross Techs procedure now that you have VCDS. They have a video on the process if you google it. You'll need a battery tender for that to keep the voltage consistent while using the control module or it will get bricked which will throw of tons of dash lights and also disable your EPB button (flashing and beeping like you described above).


----------



## cszy67 (Oct 10, 2015)

Was this issue solved and if so, how was it done?


----------

